# Which portable hdd works with Asus MemoPad FHD10 (ME302C)



## bluenite (Mar 24, 2014)

Unfortunately, not all are going to connect to this tablet. After studying all available information, I found it a science connect through OTG the medium of this type. It's a cable, or hdd type or other problem. I wouldn't ask here, if I didn't know that it is possible. Some time ago I had the opportunity to try one 2.5" hdd, which normally go there. I don't remember what type and brand it was, so I ask. Does anyone have this tablet and run with it mechanical disk without external power?
Or as an option to transfer data every day? With reasonable transfer rate and practical use?
thanks for the tip
Peter


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Plug an OTG cable in, then connect this to a powered USB hub and you should be able to use any portable hd you have around. See something like that done here 



 I'm getting a Memo 7 (2014 version) next week so I will try it then. I have three portable external hard drives.


----------



## bluenite (Mar 24, 2014)

plodr
well, I tried it with dual cable with 5V voltage. It didn't work, maybe I did something wrong ..? 
I'll look at it again. What exactly hdd are the three you use? 
On another MemoPad (ME102) that I have, it was no problem with any other hdrive. 
One more question: what about root this device? It helps?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

My external hard drives will not matter because I do not have my MeMo yet; therefore I have no tested them. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ I refuse to root a device.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I've now tried two of my three hard drives and they work.

The black external is a WD My Passport 1TB and the white is a WD My Passport 500GB.
The blue strip that is barely visible says USBDisk1 and all the files on the external drive are visible when I tap the entry.
I did upload two images but they don't appear???


----------



## bluenite (Mar 24, 2014)

My hdds are practically the same. 
Older Passport 160Gb (p/n: WD1600XMS-00) model 2004 e.g. 
http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-2-5-inch-Passport-Portable/dp/B000J1HPXK 
and 2013 model MyPassport Edge (p/n: WDBK6Z5000ATT-03) 
http://support.wd.com/product/download.asp?groupid=220&lang=en 
The blue strip what are you talking about? 
I do not see any attachments. Can you upload it somewhere and post a link? Maybe on imageshack? 
I'm interested if only on principle, why I can not.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Click on all apps, then File Manager. You should see USBDisk1. From there you can see on the files on the external hd.


> The blue strip what are you talking about?


 Under storage, local storage is in black and USBDisk1 is in blue. That's the blue strip.

When you want to remove it, click on all apps, settings, storage, unmount external storage.


----------



## bluenite (Mar 24, 2014)

...if are u talking about memo pad hd 7, that is not valid for my memo pad fhd10 
I see no connection between hdd and tablet anyway. No usbdisk1 or similar.

How u can install and use usb helper if he cannot work on unrooted device? If u refused that?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

My device is not rooted. That I guarantee.
My device is model ME176CX (2014 model). The YouTube video is for the 2013 model but I don't know the model number.


----------

